# Quetiapine (Seroquel)



## IQ (Mar 20, 2007)

Been on 100mg per night of Quetiapine. I find it very sedating and in the morning I feel very groggy. Can't say if its helping at all. I have had some moments of insight, but I cant say if its down to the drug. I was pretty suicidal before taking this and now I don't seam to be as bad.

Side effects so far have included:

Severe sedation
Feeling of pressure in my head
Headaches
Constipation
Confusion
Brain Fog
Strange tastes???

I'm gonna give it another couple of weeks, if I see no improvement I'm going to stop taking them because this pressure thing is doing my head in. Feels like my eyes are gonna pop out or something.


----------



## IQ (Mar 20, 2007)

I've stopped taking these as the side effects were getting too bad. I was having cronic headaches with the worst brain fog i've had. My anxiety did decrease slightly, but my DP and DR suddenly shot through the roof. Plus I had strange things like a burning sensation in my feet. First night I didn't take them I couldn't sleep and had a weird night. But after the next nights sleep I feel a whole lot better. Still DP'd but nowhere near as bad as on that shit. Thats the second anti-psychotic that hasn't worked for me.

Back to the drawing board it is then I suppose.


----------



## Jay (Mar 27, 2008)

I don't want to get your hopes down - maybe you will be the one who may benefit from an atypical antipsychotic, but I have been on three different kinds (including seroquel) to no avail. I truly believe they are not the route to go when dealing with DP pharmacologically. Unless the DP is comorbid with a psychotic disorder, antipsychotics generally do not help DP. Some people even notice a worsening of their DP from going on one, as in your case. The only antipsychotic I have heard a few members on this forum mention that had any kind positive effects regarding DP is the typical antipsychotic _perphenazine_. So far antidepressants and Lamictal (lamotrigine) have had the most positive effects for my DP. I know, I hate the med-go-round too









~ Jay


----------

